# How does one remove semen stain on silk??



## misterdonuts

With the risk of inviting some predictable comments, I just need to get some help on this one. The object at hand is a silk dress. Any useful advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Mark from Plano

I might as well say it...since someone is bound to:

Ask Monica.


----------



## misterdonuts

Mark from Plano said:


> I might as well say it...since someone is bound to:
> 
> Ask Monica.


I know, but she couldn't talk...


----------



## CharlesAlexander

Sissors.


----------



## Rossini

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_semen_from_silk
https://www.answerbag.com/q_view/193635


----------



## David V

Mark from Plano said:


> I might as well say it...since someone is bound to:
> 
> Ask Monica.


If she knew Bill would not have had his troubles.


----------



## misterdonuts

Rossini said:


> https://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_semen_from_silk
> https://www.answerbag.com/q_view/193635


Many thanks, saw those just before I posted... the trouble is, it's already been to the dry cleaners and came back with a little apology note that they could not get it out... Should I change my diet?!


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27

I don't know, but next time take it off or take it off her beforehand.


----------



## eagle2250

misterdonuts said:


> With the risk of inviting some predictable comments, I just need to get some help on this one. The object at hand is a silk dress...


Why Suhh, I wouldn't have any idea! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working

Look like a hero and buy her a new dress. Take her out shopping and then for lunch or dinner with wine.

Then go back home and turn the old one into the "why don't you go put on your naughty dress".


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl

Mark from Plano said:


> I might as well say it...since someone is bound to:
> 
> Ask Monica.


You beat me to that comment!



I_Should_Be_Working said:


> Look like a hero and buy her a new dress. Take her out shopping and then for lunch or dinner with wine.
> 
> Then go back home and turn the old one into the "why don't you go put on your naughty dress".


This is an award winning answer!


----------



## Andy

misterdonuts:

Dry Cleaners!


----------



## deanayer

whatever it is - THROW IT OUT. replace it like a gentlemen, try to avoid the ready,fire,aim scenario next go-round.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl

I think this is one of the funniest threads I have read since I have been a member...toss up between this one and the "what shoes should I wear with my man capris" courtesy of Video2


----------



## Concordia

Well, membership has its privileges.


----------



## Observer57

Nothing, there's some stuff that just doesn't wash out, even when it may no longer be visible.


----------



## appolyon

the guys over at SF may have some ideas on how to tackle this issue :devil:


----------



## Distino

Not sure on this particular stain... but dare I ask??..... is there a pic of the problem area so that we can make a more educated judgement on the damage?

That would certainly get some hits :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mattdeckard

Hmmm... I think I like the naughty dress idea. What harm is it if she never wears it out... just keeps it for special occasions.


----------



## sam

Stop looking at the shoe and watch porn threads on Style Forum!


----------



## misterdonuts

I would fulfil the photo request except that it is probably very difficult to capture it with a point-and-shoot camera. That said, I will try to describe it in words: the dress is navy and the affected areas turned midnight blue and has a different (somewhat stiffer) texture. :icon_smile_big:

I would respond to the "naughty dress" idea but I would then have to elaborate on how it got there, which is probably best left for another time and place...:icon_smile_big:

Replacement in the true sense of the word is not possible since it is from several seasons ago... Buying another dress is already part of the routine, so that's not the issue.

Sigh...


----------



## MarkusH

misterdonuts said:


> Buying another dress is already part of the routine...
> 
> Sigh...


This can get easily get expensive.

Sounds like you need to teach her to swallow.


----------



## Infrasonic

^^^ But remember, one swallow does not make a summer...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl

MarkusH said:


> This can get easily get expensive.
> 
> Sounds like you need to teach her to swallow.


OMG!!! (my computer screen almost got hosed down with coffee as I read that line!)

...funny!


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl

misterdonuts said:


> I would fulfil the photo request except that it is probably very difficult to capture it with a point-and-shoot camera.
> 
> That said, I will try to describe it in words: the dress is navy and the affected areas turned midnight blue and has a different (somewhat stiffer) texture. :icon_smile_big:


Yes, we have already established that you are not so great with the concept of "point and shoot"....

Regarding the dress...That's pretty nasty...I don't think "crusty" will every become a fashionable texture in ladies wear  (the dress is shot...no pun intended)


----------



## eagle2250

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Yes, we have already established that you are not so great with the concept of "point and shoot"....


The key to improving one's marksmanship, is spending more time on the range! :teacha:


----------



## OscarTheWild

Is it possible to make more deposits arranged in a pattern or decoration?

It will be a unique garment.


----------



## 16128

deanayer said:


> whatever it is - THROW IT OUT. replace it like a gentlemen, try to avoid the ready,fire,aim scenario next go-round.


This is the correct answer.

And the replacement better not be... this:


----------



## Rossini

^ shooting from the hip ...at the hip?!


----------



## misterdonuts

You all have such vivid imagination :icon_smile_big:


----------



## misterdonuts

eagle2250 said:


> The key to improving one's marksmanship, is spending more time on the range! :teacha:


Yes, except the bullet count, gauge and velocity seem to vary each time even though the barrel and the hammer are always the same...


----------



## misterdonuts

OscarTheWild said:


> Is it possible to make more deposits arranged in a pattern or decoration?
> 
> It will be a unique garment.


Artisanal AND organic! Can fetch a pretty good premium?!


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl

VS said:


> This is the correct answer.
> 
> And the replacement better not be... this:


HA!! Can you imagine?!?


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur

Mark from Plano said:


> I might as well say it...since someone is bound to:
> 
> Ask Monica.


A subsequent time she took a dress to a dry cleaners. She pointed out a stain to the proprietor, who was a bit hard of hearing. She asked if the stain would be easy to remove. The proprietor said "come again?" She said "No, mustard!"

:devil:


----------



## qasimkhan

Actually the problem was that she didn't want to take the dress to the cleaners - she saved it for posterity.



Mark from Plano said:


> I might as well say it...since someone is bound to:
> 
> Ask Monica.


----------



## DukeGrad

*Semen stains*

My friend,

Get a Vasectomy, and prostatectomy.
Bilateral orchiectomy as well.What the heck , throw in the whole lot.

Nice day my dear friends.


----------



## Mark from Plano

This thread delivers. :aportnoy:


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia

misterdonuts said:


> I would fulfil the photo request except that it is probably very difficult to capture it with a point-and-shoot camera. That said, I will try to describe it in words: the dress is navy and the affected areas turned midnight blue and has a different (somewhat stiffer) texture. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I would respond to the "naughty dress" idea but I would then have to elaborate on how it got there, which is probably best left for another time and place...:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Replacement in the true sense of the word is not possible since it is from several seasons ago... Buying another dress is already part of the routine, so that's not the issue.
> 
> Sigh...


I suspect you're willing to invest them amount of time it will take to duplicate the process until you can convert the whole garment to navy blue? :idea::aportnoy:


----------



## JibranK

misterdonuts said:


> I would fulfil the photo request except that it is probably very difficult to capture it with a point-and-shoot camera. That said, I will try to describe it in words: the dress is navy and the affected areas turned midnight blue and has a different (somewhat stiffer) texture. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I would respond to the "naughty dress" idea but I would then have to elaborate on how it got there, which is probably best left for another time and place...:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Replacement in the true sense of the word is not possible since it is from several seasons ago... Buying another dress is already part of the routine, so that's not the issue.
> 
> Sigh...


I was not going to make a Billinsky joke originally... but it was a* blue* dress!

Not again!


----------



## Distino

*Why remove the stain at all?*

I'm a big fan of matching outfits for him and her.... had you given any thought to creating a matching ensemble for yourself ??

Will save on dry cleaning and be a talking point at your next dinner party!

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Then don't have sex,that's all,you wouldn't have to worry about a semen stain.


----------



## BertieW

Howard said:


> Then don't have sex,that's all,you wouldn't have to worry about a semen stain.


Wise as always, O Zen master!


----------



## Wayfarer

Frank aka The Minotaur said:


> A subsequent time she took a dress to a dry cleaners. She pointed out a stain to the proprietor, who was a bit hard of hearing. She asked if the stain would be easy to remove. The proprietor said "come again?" She said "No, mustard!"
> 
> :devil:


Frank has clearly won the thread. :aportnoy:


----------



## Acct2000

Great line, Frank!!!

When I used to play in the bands, I got in some of my best one-liners because of Bill and Monica's true love.


----------



## Howard

BertieW said:


> Wise as always, O Zen master!


Thanks Bertie,I'm always good in answering those questions.


----------



## misterdonuts

*update*

In case anyone was wondering, the dress was taken to the other dry cleaners (who, some might recall me mentioning, charge 15 euros for a silk pocket square) and I am happy to say that the evidence is no longer visible to the naked eye.

By the way, who moved this thread to the Interchange? It was a serious and practical Fashion issue...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard

misterdonuts said:


> In case anyone was wondering, the dress was taken to the other dry cleaners (who, some might recall me mentioning, charge 15 euros for a silk pocket square) and I am happy to say that the evidence is no longer visible to the naked eye.
> 
> By the way, who moved this thread to the Interchange? It was a serious and practical Fashion issue...:icon_smile_big:


How'd you get semen on it anyway?


----------



## Bishop of Briggs

Howard said:


> How'd you get semen on it anyway?


Beat me to it! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## misterdonuts

Well, let me put it this way: despite the lively discussion and the implicit speculations, it had nothing to do with point-and-shoot. And, Howard, abstinence is sooooo over-rated!! Dukegrad, I am not the sort that fancies smokeless cigarettes so I would not consider snipping and tying bits and pieces as you suggested!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## brioni007

*Get naked*

Get naked before you participate in activities alone or with others. My recommendation to avoid semen stains.


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

One gets the impression that the original poster's question, like Belgium, is an artificial construct.

Karl


----------



## Bishop of Briggs

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> One gets the impression that the original poster's question, like Belgium, is an artificial construct.
> 
> Karl


Like the USA - after Lincoln annexed the South?


----------



## Howard

brioni007 said:


> Get naked before you participate in activities alone or with others. My recommendation to avoid semen stains.


Well there has to be a one on one contact.


----------



## SpookyTurtle

misterdonuts said:


> Well, let me put it this way: despite the lively discussion and the implicit speculations, it had nothing to do with point-and-shoot. And, Howard, abstinence is sooooo over-rated!! Dukegrad, I am not the sort that fancies smokeless cigarettes so I would not consider snipping and tying bits and pieces as you suggested!:icon_smile_big:


So you were wearing her dress when this occured and she knows nothing about it so you had to have it discreetly cleaned before she noticed? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------

